# Mon MacBook Pro n'ouvre plus aucune application



## sualg92 (17 Février 2014)

Bonjour à toutes et tous...
Je viens de m'inscrire sur ce forum car j'ai un problème avec mon MacBook Pro 13" .

1) Un point matériel :

MacBook Pro 13" de décembre 2010.
Mac OS X 10.6.8
Processeur 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Mémoire 4 Go 1067 MHz DDR3
DD : 500 Go
Aucun rajout ni intervention quelconque depuis son acquisition.

2) Un point sur la situation :

Démarrage OK.
Affichage du bureau OK (image de fond personnelle, dossiers et fichiers)
Économiseur d'écran (diaporama de photos personnelles présentes sur l'ordinateur) fonctionne.
Connexion de l'Airport à mon réseau Wifi OK.
En bref jusque là tout va bien...
C'est ensuite que cela se complique.
En effet, dès que je veux ouvrir une application, un dossier, un fichier le finder, Safari où quelque autre demande...Rien ne se passe si ce n'est le pointeur de la souris qui passe en "multicolore" et qui tourne en rond, sans discontinuer...

3) Ce que j'ai fait pour tenter de résoudre le problème :

- Touches COMMANDE+OPTION+ECHAP pour forcer la fermeture des applications... Sans résultats... Obliger d'éteindre l'ordinateur en restant appuyer sur la touche d'alimentation de l'ordinateur.
- Démarrage de l'ordinateur avec la touche OPTION appuyée... Idem que ci dessus.
- Démarrage de l'ordinateur avec la touche C appuyée et le disque d'installation Mac, puis utilitaire de disque et réparation... Une fois la réparation du disque faite...le  problème reste toujours le même.
- Démarrage de l'ordinateur avec la Touche D appuyée pour lancer Apple Hardware Test (comme indiqué dans le livre "Tout ce qui est Mac" page 56)... Test normal effectué OK niveau matériel, mais le problème persiste... Test étendu effectué làa aussi OK niveau matériel mais le problème persiste encore...

4) Ben j'avoue que là je suis complétement perdu et je ne sais plus quoi faire...
Alors si quelqu'un (ou quelques uns) ici peut (peuvent) m'aider je lui (leurs) en serais fort reconnaissant...

D'avance merci.
Cordialement.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Faire un test dans une autre session pour vérifier si le pb est le même.
Si oui :

faire un démarrage en mode sans échec,
puis une application de la màj *combo* 10.6.8
et terminer par une réparation des permissions.


----------



## sualg92 (18 Février 2014)

Bonjour Sly54 et merci pour ton aide...

J'ai donc effectué tes 3 recommandations dans l'ordre.

Tout est quasiment bien revenu et fonctionne...

Tout sauf Safari !!!

En effet quand j'ouvre Safari, ce dernier me dit qu'il a "quitté de manière imprévue", avec comme option Ignorer, Signaler... et Relancer
Quand je sélectionne Relancer, évidement cette fenêtre revient en boucle et de ce fait je ne peux utiliser Safari.

J'ai ré-effectué une réparation des autorisations... sans succès ...

Si tu sais (ou quelqu'un d'autre), que dois-je faire maintenant ?

D'avance merci.
Cordialement.


----------



## gmaa (18 Février 2014)

Bonjour,
Virer le fichier .plist dans : "Ta petite maison"/Bibliothèque/Préférences
com.apple.Safari.plist
et si présent :
com.apple.Safari.Extensions.plist

Safari les reconstruira.


----------



## sualg92 (18 Février 2014)

Bonjour gmaa.

J'ai suivi ton conseil et virer le fichier : "com.apple.Safari.plist" au chemin que tu as donné...
Le deuxième fichier n'était pas présent.

J'ai redémarrer le MacBook... et lorsque j'ouvre SAFARI j'ai toujours le même problème !!!
Safari ne fonctionne pas non plus avec une autre session...


----------



## gmaa (18 Février 2014)

Ça méritait d'être tenté... Dommage.

Je me rallie alors au conseil de Sly54.

Une "variante" peut-être :
Virer Safari et ses Préférences avant la MàJ combo.
Là tu devrais avoir un Safari "tout neuf".

Ce n'est pas encore trop lourd.


----------



## sualg92 (18 Février 2014)

Merci quand même gmaa...

Par contre je viens de voir que le safari installé sur mon MacBook Pro est la version 5.0.5 mise à jour le 18/02/2014 (aujourd'hui) quand je regarde dans Informations Système >> Contenu >> Applications
Il existe une version 5.1.10 pour Mac OS X 10.6.8 Snow Leopard ( Safari 5.1.10 pour Snow Leopard )... Puis-je l'installé (malgrès la MAJ Combo effectué ???) et si oui cela résoudra-t-il mon problème ?

Et comment cela ce fait-il que quand j'effectue une mise à jour des logiciels, cette version 5.1.10 n'apparait pas ??? Je viens de le faire et le Mac me dit que tout est à jour !!!


----------



## gmaa (18 Février 2014)

Tu peux, c'est sur le site d'Apple.
Je renommerai la version en place avant, par "précaution".
Ou j'en prendrai copie ailleurs.

Tu pourras tester ainsi.


----------



## sualg92 (19 Février 2014)

Bon apparemment cela fonctionne bien maintenant que je viens d'installer Safari 5.1.10...

Alors un grand merci à *Sly54* pour les 3 conseils suivants :
1) Faire un démarrage en mode sans échec,
2) Puis une application de la màj combo 10.6.8
3) Et terminer par une réparation des permissions... (même si cette dernière m'a apparemment "tué" Safari !!!)

Merci aussi à *gmaa*, même si sa recommandation n'a pas fonctionné... pour mon cas !!!

MERCI BEAUCOUP...

Je passe le sujet en résolu...en espérant ne pas avoir à le ré-ouvrir...


----------



## sualg92 (20 Février 2014)

sualg92 a dit:


> Bon apparemment cela fonctionne bien maintenant que je viens d'installer Safari 5.1.10...
> 
> Alors un grand merci à *Sly54* pour les 3 conseils suivants :
> 1) Faire un démarrage en mode sans échec,
> ...



Je repasse le sujet en NON-RESOLU...
Le problème est plus Internet et Réseau vu mes soucis qui ont suivis...
La suite (et fin cette fois ci j'espère)... http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/airport-bloque-macbook-pro-passe-fibre-1241162.html


----------



## sualg92 (20 Février 2014)

Finalement j'ai enlevé le RESOLU...

Le problème a l'air plus complexe que je ne pensais...

Comme mon problème semble plus lier à un problème INTERNET ET RESEAU, j'ai ouvert une autre discussion là-bas...
http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/airport-bloque-macbook-pro-passe-fibre-1241162.html


----------

